# nursing



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

My wife is qualified as a nurse practicioner in the uk, reading most of the regulating authorities boards some say it will be 12 months (or up to) before she can work in her field, is this correct or are we reading this wrong. Is anyone on the forum who can clarify the rules and regs for internationally trained nurses.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

patient man said:


> My wife is qualified as a nurse practicioner in the uk, reading most of the regulating authorities boards some say it will be 12 months (or up to) before she can work in her field, is this correct or are we reading this wrong. Is anyone on the forum who can clarify the rules and regs for internationally trained nurses.


I think it depends on the province you wish to move to . I know my daughter ( not a nurse practitioner ) who is a nurse and thinking about B. C. would have to sit the B.C. nurse council exam. A friend of hers who has just done it has given her the study book, its huge- not daunting but a lot of different terminology.
She worked for a year in Australia and did'nt have to do anything.
Good luck 
Barbara


----------



## marghux (May 2, 2010)

I am now a permanent resident in BC working as an RN. I did have to sit the registration exams here in BC to be able to work as an RN. When u are older these x2 4hr exams are daunting even though I had been continuously working as an RN all my life in Australia. I did purchase the prep book from CRNBC...and worked thru it for some time before sitting the exam. For me as an Aussie and your wife being British the terminology used here in Canada is different and it takes a little time to become familiar with it. The other thing about the exam is u need to approach as if u are a fresh university graduate not as an older experieced RN. This took some practise...exam technique. The exams are only held in Canada on set dates throughout the year. It would be best to go to the CRNBC website to obtain all the info needed. I then looked on the Healthmatch BC website for a RN position in BC. I applied for a job in the towns/areas I wanted to live and was offered a job. Once I had that job offer I was pretty much guaranteed permanent residency. Moving here this way is excellent. The area health will also provide a "moving allowance"...which is only a small help but every little bit helps. The allowance offered varies between health authorities. I think Fraser Health (Vancouver area) will give u $5000. Perhaps in the northern parts of BC, where there is always a shortage of RN's the allowance might be more and the positions available more plentiful. I know that here in Interior Health theres not much available, money is tight.
I chose to do the exams before I actually came to settle here...my personal choice. It is certainly possible to be employed as an RN here and then within a set time go and do the exam. During this pre exam time the hourly pay rate is less than it would be if your wife were already a Canadian RN...Im not totally sure but maybe working pre exam might be the same as being an LPN or EN.
At this present time the economy is in turmoil....lack of money......in BC at least (maybe its the winter olympics that caused the financial problems for BC). There are horrendous cut backs occurring and the area of health is being hit ferociously. There was a freeze on employment for many months. Im not sure if its still in place. This sort of situation doesnt last long. After the government bodies cut everything back for a while they suddenly realise their terrible mistake then have to boost the health systems to repair the damage they just did. I must be getting old I dont panic about all this stuff any more.
I wish u and your family all the best with your moving plans. 
Cheers


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

thank you very much, very enlightening


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Im a midwife in uk we r moving to edmonton later in the year through my hubbys job. They info i have is that i wouldnt be able to work in canada with my qualification as im direct entry booo! looking forward to getting a stress free job in a supermarket or something lol lol


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi thanks for that we have a cousin who moved tosask but was able work after 12 months


----------



## marghux (May 2, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> Im a midwife in uk we r moving to edmonton later in the year through my hubbys job. They info i have is that i wouldnt be able to work in canada with my qualification as im direct entry booo! looking forward to getting a stress free job in a supermarket or something lol lol


 What a shame Jennianne. Have U actually emailed the regulatory body in Alberta or checked their website for actual details?? Often u just need to get written proof of your nursing education and documentation of the hours spent training in all areas. Once u get these approved over here u then sit the registation exam when u arrive in Canada. If u arent coming till later in the year u should have time to gather what u need. But u do have to follow the nurses registation boards instructions to the letter. The hourly pay rate for a checkout chick is vastly different to that of an RN.....but then, so are the responsibilities.

I can assure u that I am thoroughly enjoying nursing over here. Its been a challenge, but a worthwhile one. I do like my excellent remuneration and lots of days off too (because of 12 hour shifts).Im fulltime...I work 4 shifts then have 5 off. Im returning to Australia at the end of the year...just for a while. I have my old Aussie job to return to and I know I will find it difficult not working a 12 hour shift.....cheers


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

12 hour shifts are good for that we work them here in Scotland I emailed someone in Canada a few months ago and was told no. Was at a health expo in glasgow in march too and someone there from Canada said the same I'm direct entry think you have to be nurse trained midwife over there prob be best to look into it when I get over there


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondered if anyone had any info on primary care nursing in BC or Vancouver?? Also is the nurse prescribing qualification valid?? I am a senior practice nurse here in the UK and half way through my Advanced Nurse Practitioners (Masters). Is there much scope for me out there? Also i have a 3 nearly 4yr old daughter and would like to know at what age she would start school and if not for a while , what is the childcare like?? our equivalent to nursery? 
Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## helenlouise (Oct 25, 2010)

cuckoo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any info on primary care nursing in BC or Vancouver?? Also is the nurse prescribing qualification valid?? I am a senior practice nurse here in the UK and half way through my Advanced Nurse Practitioners (Masters). Is there much scope for me out there? Also i have a 3 nearly 4yr old daughter and would like to know at what age she would start school and if not for a while , what is the childcare like?? our equivalent to nursery?
> Any help is much appreciated!!


Hi Cuckoo
I perhaps get point you in the right direction. I myself was a senior practice nurse in the UK and moved to Cochrane near Calgary nearly 2 years ago. I landed a fabulous job as a chronic disease nurse with the primary care network in Calgary. I found the job by chance through word of mouth and after I sent my resume in I was called for interview immediately. They literally snapped my hand off, chronic disease management is a new thing here and it is still in the embryonic stage so anyone with primary care experience has a massive advantage. When you look on line search for primary care network, unfortunately being in Calgary I am not quite so sure about BC but I am estatically happy with my position. The salary for RN's here is incredible ( I'm on 87K) and you are much more highly thought of. Nurse practioners are a relatively new thing here but they are becoming more and more relevant. The big trouble here is that Dr's bill for service and it causes a problem in so far as if the Dr doesn't see the patient they can't bill but that is changing rapidly, so NP's are becoming more and more popular especially as primary care takes off. I also came here with 2 children age 10 and 6 at the time and I cannot begin to tell you about the improvement in our quality of life, they have setted so well and wild horses would not drag us back to the UK. One thing I forgot to mention is that you will have to take the Canadian registered nurse exam but if you apply yourself and go through it methodically you will pass, there is a lot of woolly social stuff! 
Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any other questions but all I can say in conclusion is that the life here in Canada is fantastic, I still have to pinch myself sometimes and can't believe how lucky I am. Hope this all helps. Hels xx


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hel,

Thankyou so much for your reply, i am over the moon someone has shed some light on it for me!, having previously lived in medicine hat, only for 8 mths about 10 years ago, i am looking in Alberta and calgary in particular, as my aunts friends emigrated there some years ago, and i like that part of the country!, I have looked on a few websites for jobs and some chronic disease nurse posts are there, that would be just down my street, i have all my chronic disease diplomas and would dearly love to continue this line of work, Great regarding the pay!!whoop whoop! is this enough to live on ? as there is just me, and can you shed any light on mortgages?? how are they worked out? average house price where you are? how you go about buying? also my daughter would probably be 4.5 at point of move, would she be in kindergarten,school, or would i need to sort childcare out? I am so happy someone replied, thankyou once again for your help! such a nice change to hear nurses not getting shafted!! 

oh and another thing, do you know anyone looking for a chronic disease nurse? advice on CV'S/RESUMES?


----------



## helenlouise (Oct 25, 2010)

cuckoo said:


> Hel,
> 
> Thankyou so much for your reply, i am over the moon someone has shed some light on it for me!, having previously lived in medicine hat, only for 8 mths about 10 years ago, i am looking in Alberta and calgary in particular, as my aunts friends emigrated there some years ago, and i like that part of the country!, I have looked on a few websites for jobs and some chronic disease nurse posts are there, that would be just down my street, i have all my chronic disease diplomas and would dearly love to continue this line of work, Great regarding the pay!!whoop whoop! is this enough to live on ? as there is just me, and can you shed any light on mortgages?? how are they worked out? average house price where you are? how you go about buying? also my daughter would probably be 4.5 at point of move, would she be in kindergarten,school, or would i need to sort childcare out? I am so happy someone replied, thankyou once again for your help! such a nice change to hear nurses not getting shafted!!
> 
> oh and another thing, do you know anyone looking for a chronic disease nurse? advice on CV'S/RESUMES?


Are you on facebook as I hate this site I find it really hard to navigate and reply etc. I never post anything but I felt I had to reply to you. My personal email is [email protected] Can you send me an email so I have your email address. I have loads of good advice for you. Or you can post via facebook (you can see some lovely Canada pictures then)
Hope to hear from you soon Hels


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

helenlouise said:


> Are you on facebook as I hate this site I find it really hard to navigate and reply etc. I never post anything but I felt I had to reply to you. My personal email is [email protected] Can you send me an email so I have your email address. I have loads of good advice for you. Or you can post via facebook (you can see some lovely Canada pictures then)
> Hope to hear from you soon Hels


Hi Helen, 

I'm on it! x


----------

